# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Điện thoại bằng vàng chạy 2 sim của Lenovo

## hvu45678

​ 
 *Công ty máy tính Trung Quốc cho ra mắt thiết bị di động P717 sang trọng với lớp vỏ được làm bằng vàng 18 carat và đá quý cùng khả năng chạy 2 sóng online cùng lúc.* 
 P717 có kích cỡ 106 x 55 x 11,7 mm, nặng 134 g, thiết kế vuông vắn, màn hình cảm ứng điện dung đa điểm 3,2 inch do công ty Sharp sản xuất với độ phân giải 320 x 480 pixel. Máy tích hợp camera mặt sau 3 megapixel, khe cắm thẻ microSD 16 G và pin 1.100 mAH. 
 P717 có kích cỡ 106 x 55 x 11,7 mm, nặng 134 g, thiết kế vuông vắn, màn hình cảm ứng điện dung đa điểm 3,2 inch do công ty Sharp sản xuất với độ phân giải 320 x 480 pixel. Máy tích hợp camera mặt sau 3 megapixel, khe cắm thẻ microSD 16 G và pin 1.100 mAH. 
 Sản phẩm chạy nền tảng được tối ưu cho doanh nhân và còn có thêm phiên bản vỏ thép với mức giá hấp dẫn hơn. 
 Hiện, Lenovo chưa công bố giá và ngày phát hành của P717. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/dien-thoai-hang-hieu-chay-2-sim-cua-lenovo.html

----------


## tonyteo

mạ vàng lun mới chịu....mua cái này hồi hộp chik..[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## fantasysl06

điện thoại này chắc mắc lắm đây, vàng có giá mà

----------

